# Can Pigeons Read?



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is a video of a trained pigeon that responds to written words: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_ctJqjlrHA


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I was a Psychology major as an undergrad. One of the things that got me interested in keeping pigeons, was reading the behavioral studies that B. F. Skinner did on pigeons. 
I think that Behavioralism oversimplifies an organisms motivation in some cases, but for the most part it is correct.
Thanks for sharing the video. I enjoyed seeing the Skinner boxes and conditioning.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

What fascinated me about this study is how smart a hungry pigeon really is. I bet these birds could read chineese if you gave them the correct training.


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

if so its great


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

It Is possible & has been done to train pigeons to recognise the letters of the alphabet.
They cant actually "read" however in the sense that you and I can. Their interpretation of "words" is just a picture and they are trained to that picture.
If the word "fly" was put up, they wouldnt know what to do unless they had been trained to respond.
Still Very smart though.
I posted this one a while back HERE


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Before he could read he would have to learn his abc's. Then maybe they could start him on one of the "Dick and Jane" books.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

grifter said:


> Before he could read he would have to learn his abc's. Then maybe they could start him on one of the "Dick and Jane" books.


Hmm, somehow dont think he would like C for CAT


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

or COOPER perhaps!


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

My older cock bird just finished HARRY POTTER........


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

billyr70 said:


> My older cock bird just finished HARRY POTTER........


Was that Harry Potter & the Half Blood Pigeon (Special Collectors Edition)


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*I know my birds can read. * 

I use to take the race sheet out to the loft with me and show birds that came in late just how far down the sheet they were. Most of the time it would work but there is always that lazy bird that after about three weeks of showing him he was not improving would just spin around and crap on the race sheet.   

Ace


----------

